# Long term unfurnished rental algarve



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

HI

I belong to another forum but am asking for a friend who does not have access to the internet at the moment.... how easy is it to find a long term unfurnished rental in the Algarve?

They require three bedrooms, swimming pool, enclosed garden, have a small dog so pets allowed. The rental would be for one year plus as they will be shipping their furniture.

Any suggestions as to agents that rent long term - I have looked on the net for them but not much is coming up.

many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The Algarve is a big place, can you narrow it down to an area or City ?


----------

